# Bluray Slot-In Laufwerk gesucht



## OdlG (1. April 2011)

Die Suche beginnt aufs Neue!


*ALT:*

Tach,

Ich baue z.Z. meinen Rechner um. Dabei steht für mich nun das Design vor allem anderen. In diesem Zuge möchte ich nun auch von meinem Samsung Bluray-Laufwerk auf ein Slot-In Modell umsteigen. Der Leistung und Lautstärke bin ich mir bewusst 

Kennt ihr Modelle, die nach Möglichkeit auch in einem 5,25" Schacht Platz finden? Zur Not auch per Adapter (muss dann aber gut aussehen).

Vom Design her möglichst schlicht und schwarz. Ideal ist heir das 'ASUS BW-12B1LT' (Bild).

Grüße


----------



## ghostadmin (1. April 2011)

Bei Geizhals sind grade mal 2 Slot-In Laufwerke gelistet, kannst dir ja mal die anschauen.
Einen Adapter musst du dir sowieso bauen, da die meisten Slot-In Laufwerke für Laptops gedacht sind.


----------



## OdlG (1. April 2011)

sind beide leider vom Design her ungenügend. sehen total nach billig-plaste aus. das darf nicht sein :/

kennt jemand preisvergleiche oder händler, die laufwerke nach slot-in filtern können?


----------



## ghostadmin (1. April 2011)

Na dann bau dir halt selbst eine Blende.


----------



## OdlG (1. April 2011)

kann ich nicht. bzw könnte ich es womöglich, aber ich muss mir erst alles werkzeug und material kaufen hier in meiner studentenbude. und das steht nicht im verhältnis zum einmaligen bau einer blende


----------



## ghostadmin (1. April 2011)

Ja es gibt an Slot-In Laufwerken nunmal nicht die Auswahl bei der man sich viel aussuchen kann. Wenn du nichts findest und nicht bereit bist dir was selbst zu basteln, dann musst du halt ein "normales" Laufwerk nehmen.


----------



## OdlG (1. April 2011)

gibt es denn Adapter für Slim-Laufwerke auf 5,25"? Sonst könnte ich mir ja ne hübsche Blende eines 5,25"er bestellen und die für Slot-In präparieren


----------



## Gast20140710 (4. April 2011)

kurze antwort:
es gibt keine 5.25 (non-slim) slotins mehr und alle einbaurahmen (slim zu nonslim) sind "hässliches plastik"

ergo:
blanko laufwerksblende (zB die gehäuseschachtabdeckungen in silber/schwarz von lian li finde ich hübsch) besorgen und blende selbst basteln (dafür braucht man keine werkstatt, studentenbude reicht  -> google stealhmod)


----------



## wkava (16. Oktober 2011)

Ist schon etwas her dein Beitrag, aber vielleicht interessiert dich das; klein, leistungsstark und mit einem Slot In Blu ray Laufwerk, schau mal hier:

   myswer.de

und hier:


Mini PC, HTPC mit Intel i3 - 2125, Bluray, 8 Gb Arbeitsspeicher, 2 TB Festplatte | eBay


----------



## OdlG (1. Februar 2012)

Gibt es mittlerweile Adapter für Slim-Laufwerke und falls nein, welches Modell sollte ich kaufen, wenn ich mir ein Gehäuse mit Slim-Schacht kaufe?

lg


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Februar 2012)

Von Plextor müsste es einen Adapter geben, aber der ist für zwei Slot-Ins. 

Bei den Gehäusen kenne ich nur ITX und mATX Cases, die so einen Slot haben.


----------



## OdlG (1. Februar 2012)

einige silverstone-gehäuse haben ja slim laufwerke, aber ohne ersichtlichen adapter. wie schließt man die denn dann an? und ITX/mATX ist nicht wirklich tragisch ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Februar 2012)

Die werden wohl verschraubt, zumindest sieht es so aus. 
Ich kenne zwar nicht alle Silverstone Gehäuse, aber z.B. bei Lian Li sind welche dabei, die zwar ne Slim Optik haben, aber trotzdem nur für ein Standardlaufwerk ausgelegt sind. 

Das Silverstone FT03 finde ich interessant, weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich es kaufe.


----------



## OdlG (1. Februar 2012)

sorry, hatte mich unklug ausgedrückt: ich meine, dass die slim laufwerke doch keine standard-stromanschlüsse haben, oder doch?


----------



## Blutengel (1. Februar 2012)

OdlG schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile Adapter für Slim-Laufwerke


 

Hier ist was! InLine Einbaurahmen, für Slimline Laufwerke und 2x 2,5" (6,35 cm) auf 5,25"


----------



## OdlG (1. Februar 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Hier ist was! InLine Einbaurahmen, für Slimline Laufwerke und 2x 2,5" (6,35 cm) auf 5,25"


 
vielen dank!  sieht ja gar nicht mal so schlecht aus... schön schlicht  und da sind noch 2,2.5"! Volltreffer 

edit: okay, selbst caseking hat ein angebot... sogar von lian li


----------



## Blutengel (1. Februar 2012)

Wie gut das es Google gibt


----------



## OdlG (7. März 2012)

nur um das thema mal abzuschließen:

ich habe mir den LianLi Adapter gekauft und das Sony Optiarc BC-5640H-03 gekauft. Beides macht sich sehr gut  Für das Slimlaufwerk musst ich lediglich noch einen SlimSATA-Adapter kaufen.


----------



## preacon (12. März 2012)

Hi,
ich habe das Teac BD-C26SS-A93
ist es normal, dass das Laufwerk die CD komplett auswirft, ohne Sie zum Teil einzubehalten?
Ohne meine Schützenden Hände würde sie jedes mal auf den Boden fallen.

Habe die Blende entfernt weil ich es in ein MS-Tech MC-80AN schwarz, 60W, Mini-ITX eingebaut habe.
Grüße


----------



## Gast20140710 (14. März 2012)

OdlG schrieb:


> *einige silverstone-gehäuse haben ja slim laufwerke, aber ohne ersichtlichen adapter.* wie schließt man die denn dann an? und ITX/mATX ist nicht wirklich tragisch ^^


 
und um das thema auch abzuschliessen: die silverstone-sugos haben meines wissens adapter


----------



## OdlG (6. April 2012)

Sorry,

die Beiträge habe ich verpasst. Um das Ganze abzuschließen: Ich habe nun einen Lian Li Adapter für ein Slim-Laufwerk, der auch noch eine Festplatte fasst. Dann noch einen Slimadapter für sata und strom und schon konnte ich alles zusammenschrauben. bin äußerst zufrieden. ist leiser und schneller als zuvor 

und ganz rausschmeißen sollte das laufwerk die disc nicht


----------

